# Planning to cover Mercedes R107 into electric



## MoonUnit (Jun 29, 2019)

rArcangel84 said:


> Hi, I am new to the forums, I am planning to covert a Mercedes Benz R07 most likely a 380SL or anything around that price range. I have a couple of questions, maybe you guys can help me.
> 1) the transmission on these cars is automatic, can this be a problem (I know I can retrofit a manual from Europe, is this the only way?)
> 2) what kind of motors should I get, I want to keep around the same hp of the car (200hp) or if possible maybe more.
> 3) can I buy rebuilt motors? Is it cheaper or is this not an option. (If it is where could I buy them)
> ...


Hi, are you aware of this:









The first ZERO emission Mercedes-Benz SL R107 - SLSHOP


SLSHOP built the world's first electric SL. Find out why and how we did it and see 'Greta' the electric SL in photos.




www.theslshop.com





It was done by Electric Classic Cars in Wales, in the UK, quite recently. I believe it was an AC50 motor (possibly a dual) plus Tesla modules, and used a manual gearbox from a Mazda. 

I think you _might_ be able to do it for 20K (USD or GBP), but it'll be very tight - assuming that doesn't include the cost of the car.


----------



## rArcangel84 (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes, I saw them not that long ago, I am very interested in what type of manual they used as is very difficult to find an manual for the R107


----------



## mikesmercs (Mar 26, 2021)

Hello - did you get any further with your electric SL project - I'm thinking of doing the same. Drop me a comment on mikesmercs youtube channel. Mike


----------



## ugagradva (Dec 25, 2021)

Have you guys made any progress on the SL conversion to electric? I just purchased a 1984 380SL that has some engine/suspension issues which I want to convert to an EV.


----------



## ugagradva (Dec 25, 2021)

mikesmercs said:


> Hello - did you get any further with your electric SL project - I'm thinking of doing the same. Drop me a comment on mikesmercs youtube channel. Mike


side note, i've watched a bunch of your videos on youtube... and have my passenger seat out of the car now to replace the leather/MB-Tex per the instructions in your video. they're very helpful


----------



## 57Chevy (Jan 31, 2020)

ugagradva said:


> I just purchased a 1984 380SL that has some engine/suspension issues which I want to convert to an EV.


SDU in the back axle and some batteries under the lid wouldn't be too much of a project

Another slightly related side note is that MB made some experimental 190E EVs in the early 90s. Reliable but dull and uninspiring I'd imagine.








Long before Tesla existed, Mercedes-Benz tested solar-charged all-electric sedans


Mercedes-Benz has shown the electric version of its 1990s-era 190E sport sedan—and suggested why the idea didn't work then.




www.greencarreports.com


----------

